
Pro-China forum's plan to troll Hong Kong protesters foiled after doxxing - Element_
https://advox.globalvoices.org/2019/08/05/pro-china-forums-plan-to-troll-hong-kong-protesters-foiled-after-doxxing-retaliation/
======
duxup
>China has adopted real-name registration for all online platforms, as a
result, finding the real identities and accompanying personal information
proved to be easy for Hong Kong netizens.

That is an amusing twist.

I'm fairly sure I ran into what were at least a group of enthusiastic China
supporters on Reddit who despite different usernames posted all misunderstood
some western law, concepts, and often would provide the same western news
stories as "proof" of their claims.... sometimes with the same url referer
data...

